#ubuntuusers-webteam 2016-02-22
<silverlion> guten Abend zusammen ;)
<chris34> hi silverlion 
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2016-02-23
<silverlion> o/
<silverlion> o/ zusammen
<silverlion> n'acht zusammen
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2016-02-24
<GitHub71> [theme-ubuntuusers] chris34 opened pull request #147: Fixed #139 – removed background color behind codeblock_resizer (staging...fix/#139) https://git.io/v2Cxa
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2016-02-25
<GitHub29> [theme-ubuntuusers] chris34 opened pull request #148: Font compress (staging...font-compress) https://git.io/v2BvY
<GitHub115> [theme-ubuntuusers] chris34 opened pull request #149: Move ubuntuusers.de/styles/ to markup.less (staging...move-form-stylesheet) https://git.io/v20tS
<Lyra> chris34, Das ist einfach übername und Farben raus?
<chris34> c&p, nach {&-} & und halt doppelte Farben in Varibalen. Größte Änderung ist wie geschrieben noch der gradient in den Tabellenköpfen
<Lyra> sieht auf den ersten blick ok aus
<Lyra> ich sollte aber auch ins bett...
